

RIM's claim against kik - fertel
http://www.scribd.com/doc/44486617/RIM-Statement-of-Claim-Against-Kik

======
PatrickTulskie
Should be an interesting battle if Kik survives the financial burden.

Basically, they allege that

\- Kik's CEO used inside knowledge of RIM's BBM platform to develop Kik

\- Kik infringes on a bunch of their patents

\- Kik has said bad things on their promotional material about RIM

\- Kik was illegally slurping and storing user address book data (even though
the claim they were not)

I think the most interesting thing here is how they were accepted into App
World without issue as were other similar applications with even more similar
behavior to BBM than Kik has had to date. Also interesting is that RIM alleges
that Kik will continue all of this infringing activity unless it is stopped by
the courts even though there was no mention of a prior cease and desist.

Should be a good fight.

~~~
blutonium
Engadget says they were accepted on the premise of developing a music sharing
app.[1]

Canada has different rules about C&D for this kind of thing, so that bit isn't
surprising.

[1] [http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/01/rim-sues-kik-in-canada-
fo...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/01/rim-sues-kik-in-canada-for-patent-
infringement/)

------
pvilchez
_53\. As a result of the wrongful acts of the Defendant, as described herein,
RIM has suffered and will continue to suffer serious and irreparable harm, as
well as serious and substantial damages._

While I think it's fair that RIM protect its BBM patents, I think that Kik has
brought more interest to BlackBerry than anything else in recent memory.

Most people I know are behind Kik, some going as far as to say that they won't
ever purchase a RIM product (again). So in that sense, RIM's actions against
Kik may bring themselves more harm in the end.

------
spaetzel
Think the most interesting part is that the Founder of Kik worked at RIM for 3
Co-Op terms. And two of them were on the Blackbery Messenger Team.

~~~
mikepurvis
Yeah, this reads to me more like an NDA-violation lawsuit than a patent
lawsuit, despite the title.

------
fertel
Looks like these are the 3 patents in question:

[http://brevets-patents.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/patent/235...](http://brevets-patents.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/patent/2353161/summary.html?type=number_search)

[http://brevets-patents.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/patent/248...](http://brevets-patents.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/patent/2485791/summary.html?type=number_search)

[http://brevets-patents.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/patent/247...](http://brevets-patents.ic.gc.ca/opic-
cipo/cpd/eng/patent/2472474/summary.html?type=number_search)

------
muffinman2010
hmm didn't know the founder worked for RIM, this got a little interesting

